# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Villa Arcadia soon come~~

## Jim-Donna

The owner of Villa Arcadia was nice enough to send me this poem writted by a former guest. Thank-you whoever you are the poem is a true reflection of the beauty and comfort at Villa Arcadia.


Ode to Villa Arcadia:  

How can you travel to Jamaica and find paradise on just one acre?
No need for further consternation, let Villa Arcadia be your destination

There you'll find pretty cook Miss Millie, one of nine from the Bay of Billy
And horticulturalist Mr. Teddy, who'll have your flowers and pool all ready

You'll dine on snapper and jerk with Millie it's really no work
On relaxed evenings you can surely rely, cause you'll find there is no wi fi

To experience the warmth of the Jamaican people, it's certain that Villa Arcadia has no equal
So off withyour shoes to lie in the sun
Here's a place to have some wonderful fun.

TY~~~TY~~~TY :Big Grin:

----------


## Schuttzie

Hi, Jim & Donna!  Are you guys going there soon and have you stayed at this villa before?  It looks lovely from the website.

Oh, and the poem is so cute!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Yes we are in April 90 days LOL Yes we have, LOVE the privacy and the pool, with the sea right across thr road. Miss Millie is a Gem and a great cook. It is our "Reconnection Location" Miss Millie made our bed so pretty for Valentines Day. Nothing much to do buy enjoying each other and the Beautiful people and SWEET Jamaica,SIGH>>>>>>>> :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rumghoul

Love your pictures Donna - we are counting the days until we are there.  Tedron has probably gown a LOT in the past year

Schuttzie - it is a great villa and Donna is right - Miss Millie is a wonderful cook.

----------

